# 6/13/11 Giveaway EXTRAVAGANZA - 6 authors & 10 books FREE



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

****UPDATE*** *My blog, Two Ends of the Pen http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/, is 3 years olds this month and what better way to celebrate than to have a contest to give away some awesome books! Go to end of page 5 of this thread to see the books in the June 13, 2011 contest.
*************************************************

Thank you to everyone who has submitted an author interview. I'm working my way through them and will let you know when they will post.***

I just want to thank all the everyone that participated in the Author/Editor Interview series so far. You guys are awesome! The list is too long to list here, but you can get the direct links in the sidebar under Author & Editor Interviews. Thanks again everyone!

The Panel Discussions seem to be a fan favorite. All of the posts have received hundreds of hits. I plan on doing more so stay tuned.

Many authors have also turned to my blog to announce their new releases. Congratulations to all the authors with new books coming out. Also I've done a number of Book Giveaway for authors. There are more coming up in the coming months so watch for them and enter to win a free book. Just click "follow this blog" and enter your email address in the comments sections of the book giveaway post. Everyone who is already following the blog are eligible to enter as well.

I also review books, but I'm currently closed to submissions. I hope to open submissions up again in the new year.

Enjoy!


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

With a busy weekend over, I'll work on mine. Thanks, Deb!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Debra. The layout is wonderful and hope my interview did sevice to your prject. Of course, I won;t keep the interview a secret - not me.  I think it's an all point bulletin by now, just short of a Press Release.

http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/05/interview-with-edward-c-patterson.html

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Ed,

You're too funny!  Send out the all points bulletin - the more the merrier to the blog, I say!

Am formatting the 2 for tomorrow now.

Deb


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

dlmartin6 said:


> Ed,
> 
> You're too funny! Send out the all points bulletin - the more the merrier to the blog, I say!
> 
> ...


Thanks Deb, much appreciated...


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks so much, Deb

I love what a great job you did with these interviews! Mine looks so cool!!!

And I'm enjoying reading all the comments made by other authors. You get the real scoop on how they came to be published and their plans for the future, etc. Very, very interesting... Like being the proverbial fly on the wall.

And some of the comments are downright hilarious! 

This had to be so much work. What a nice person you are!!! (And Kipp Poe too for doing interviews for so many authors also.)

Much appreciated. You guys are the greatest!

Nancy


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Thanks so much, Deb
> 
> I love what a great job you did with these interviews! Mine looks so cool!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Nancy. I hope everyone gets a bit of a boost to their sales from this, including me, of course!

I just checked the website and since last Thursday, it has been hit over 330 times. Wow, now that's more than just the KB authors checking for their interview. I think the word is getting out about the interviews so everyone keep telling all your fans!

Deb


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks again Deb for a great interview, it was fun and I love seeing my name in print  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll add my thanks too


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello Debra,
    How does a KB author obtain an interview session?
-Jenna


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

J.E.Johnson said:


> Hello Debra,
> How does a KB author obtain an interview session?
> -Jenna


Last week I had put out an offer to interview Indie authors on my blog [kind of paying it forward thing]. Response has been overwhelming and I'm not taking any more authors at the moment. I have 32 signed up currently - and that's more than 3 weeks of posts so far [2 authors/day]. It is great though and I've had more than 350 hits to the blog since last Thursday.

I may do more interviews in the future, but for right now, I have lots to do. You can always ask me again in a few months.

Deb


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Deb!  I'll keep checking back  
-Jenna


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

My interview will be up later today. Can't wait to see it. Thanks Deb!


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi All,

Here are the direct author links for the next batch of authors. I'm delighted to say that you guys have a lot of fans - visitor count since last Thursday is 530! Way to go. I've also been contacted by an editor at an epublishing co. and he has agreed to do an interview as well. Look for that one soon.

Dave Conifer http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/06/interview-with-dave-conifer.html

Tracey Alley http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/06/interview-with-tracey-alley.html

Susanne O'Leary http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/06/interview-with-suzanne-oleary.html

Sierra Rose http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/06/interview-with-sierra-rose.html


Thursday will feature Brandon Carroll.

Enjoy!


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

Fantastic Deb! Loved it! And some new sales, including Smashwords, which must have come from your interview.

Thanks a million.

Susanne x


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Susanne OLeary said:


> Fantastic Deb! Loved it! And some new sales, including Smashwords, which must have come from your interview.
> 
> Thanks a million.
> 
> Susanne x


That's fantastic! Glad I could help.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

sibelhodge said:


> Deb, thanks so much for adding my interview! http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/06/interview-with-sibel-hodge.html
> 
> xx


Sibel, You are most welcome!

Today's other author is LR Giles http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/06/interview-with-l-r-giles.html

Previous interview links not yet posted:

WA Patterson http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/06/interview-with-wa-patterson.html
Brendan Carroll http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/06/interview-with-brendan-carroll.html

So far, 14 interviews have been posted. Over 600 visitors have stopped by the blog since 5/27. I hope you all are getting some good exposure.

Deb


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

I just returned the interview, Deb.  I'm hoping I wasn't too long winded!


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

bardsandsages said:


> I just returned the interview, Deb. I'm hoping I wasn't too long winded!


It was a great interview. I love learning more about epublishing.

Here's the direct link:
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/06/interview-with-bards-sages-julie-dawson.html


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

Deb,

Did you get my interview that I emailed back last week?


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

horse_girl said:


> Deb,
> 
> Did you get my interview that I emailed back last week?


Hi Melanie,

Yes, just checked my email. I'm still posting interviews, but of course not as fast as I had hoped. Hopefully, next week I'll be able to start posting 2 per day again. A pesky thing called life has a way of interfering with my best laid plans. I will send you an email when it posts.

Deb


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm happy to say that I scored a great interview with thriller writer, Mark Terry. His newest book, THE FALLEN, is the latest in the Derek Stillwater series.

Mark has lots to say about writing, publishing [both traditional publishing and epublishing] and freelancing. You can check it out here:
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/06/interview-with-mark-terry.html


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi All,

Here's the updated list of all the KB author interviews to date. They are great. I have thoroughly enjoyed reading and posting them.

Daniel Arenson http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/06/interview-with-daniel-arenson.html
Jason Chan http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/06/interview-with-jason-chan.html

I also scored 2 other awesome interviews with thriller writer, Mark Terry and Daggar and Barry award winner, Ed Wright.
Mark Terry http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/06/interview-with-mark-terry.html
Ed Wright http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/06/interview-with-dagger-award-winner-ed.html

I'm still working my way through all the interviews. I will send you an email when your interview posts.

Deb


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks, Deb!  It's great to be featured on your blog.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

DArenson said:


> Thanks, Deb! It's great to be featured on your blog.


You're welcome. I hope it gives you more exposure. Visitors have been pretty steady for the past month.

Deb


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

dlmartin6 said:


> You're welcome. I hope it gives you more exposure. Visitors have been pretty steady for the past month.


This comes on the heels of my Indie Spotlight interview, and I have another couple interviews coming up, so yes; exposure and sales have been nice lately. Thanks again!


----------



## OliverCrommer (May 17, 2010)

Just saw it! Thanks, Debby!


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

JasonWChan said:


> Just saw it! Thanks, Debby!


Hi Jason,

You're welcome and congrats are in order, I see that you have a new book out. Love the cover.

Deb


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks for the interview! Was one of the first asked, and one of the last to actually respond, so I feel a little silly. So glad to finally see it up  

David Dalglish


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey I'd like to get in on this- what do i have to do please?


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

kebuzf said:


> Hey I'd like to get in on this- what do i have to do please?


I still have about 12 more interviews to post from the first time around. If you're willing to wait 2-4 weeks [depending on my schedule] for it to post, I'll be glad to add you. Send me your email address and I'll send you the questions.

David, it was my pleasure. I enjoyed reading your interview.

Deb


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Sure I can wait no problem
I sent the email thru your personal message thanx


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Here are all the links for author interviews since I last posted:

MaryEllen O'Brienhttp://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/06/interview-with-mary-ellen-obrien.html
Steven Best http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/06/interview-with-steven-best.html
David Dalglish http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/06/interview-with-david-dalglish.html
M Wilridge http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/06/interview-with-m-wilridge.html
Daniel Arenson http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/06/interview-with-daniel-arenson.html
Jason Chan http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/06/interview-with-jason-chan.html

I still have over a dozen more interviews to format and post. Life has been hectic lately so to everyone who submitted an interview, I promise I'll get to you. I'll send you an email when your interview posts.

Deb


----------



## maryellenobrien1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks so much for the interview Debra!

Here's a link: http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/06/interview-with-mary-ellen-obrien.html

MaryEllen O'Brien
co-author with Eddie Benitez
Angels on My Stage: The True Story of Eddie Benitez


----------



## Greenkeeper (Mar 16, 2010)

Mine is up! Thanks Debra!

http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/06/interview-with-steven-best.html


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Deb

How exciting to see my interview up on your blog - thanks. I really enjoyed doing the interview.

Helen


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Helen,

You're most welcome.

Deb


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank-you to Debra Martin for the wonderful interview on her blog today at "Two Ends of the Pen."

Being a newly published author has definitely been a learning experience but it has been worth it!
Having my romance novel Wrapped in a Rainbow out there for people to read, and not lost and forgotten on my computer has encouraged me to keep writing.

Please check out the blog at:
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Delyse.  It was my pleasure.

I hope you get some good exposure from it.

Still to come:  David Burton, Melanie Nilles, J Dean, DB Henson, TL Haddix, Frank Zubek, Bryl Tyne, Karen Cantwell and Editor Jay Hartman  Stay tuned.

Deb


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm looking forward to them - it's interesting to get some background on authors I've come across on these boards.


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

I also like to read about some of the familiar names on here. Looking forward to it.
Delyse


----------



## Jay Hartman (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not sure if this list is completely up to date, but I know Debra interviewed several of our authors and all were absolutely thrilled. My personal experience with Debra is that she is an outstanding individual of the highest caliber. I highly, highly recommend that if you have not yet worked with her on an interview, that you do so and do so immediately.

Jay


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

Yay! My interview is up. Thanks, Deb 

http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/07/interview-with-melanie-nilles.html


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Jay Hartman said:


> I'm not sure if this list is completely up to date, but I know Debra interviewed several of our authors and all were absolutely thrilled. My personal experience with Debra is that she is an outstanding individual of the highest caliber. I highly, highly recommend that if you have not yet worked with her on an interview, that you do so and do so immediately.
> 
> Jay


Thanks Jay for that endorsement. You made my day! I have the full list of author interviews posted in the side bar "Author Interviews" on my blog if anyone wants to look up someone specific.

The Untreed Reads authors include: Anne Brooke, Jesse Greever, Ruth Sims and the award winning Edward Wright. And coming in the next few weeks, the amazing Bryl Tyne, author of the Zagzagel Diaries.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

You're doing a great job, Debra.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey, everyone, my interview is up on Deb's blog...along with my new cover (thank you, Jeff!). 

Deb, thank you very much for this opportunity! I'll tweet the URL and make a shout-out on my facebook page.

~Donna~


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

I love the new cover Donna!
Delyse


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you, Delyse.

~Donna~


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Me too, Donna

The new cover looks great!

And Deb did all this work for us authors! Yea, Deb!

Thank you so much...

Nancy


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

You're awesome, Deb!  Thank you for the interview!


----------



## D. B. Henson (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Deb,

Thank you so much for the interview!


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

The interview looks great, Deb! Thank you again so much.  It was fun to do.

Here it is for people to check out: http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/07/interview-with-karen-cantwell.html

-- karen


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

I've modified the first post in this thread to reflect the names of the authors who participated and the stats for the blog.  Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

I have two more interviews to post this week:

*Jay Hartman, Editor-in-Chief, of Untreed Reads Publishing talks about epublishing on Thursday, July 15.*
*Author Frank Zubek's interview will post on Friday, July 16*

If you've missed any of these enjoyable and entertaining inteviews or just want to know more about your favorite author, head on over to Two Ends of the Pen twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com. All the interviews are listed in the side bar under "Author/Editor Interviews."

It's easy -- just click on your favorite author's name and start reading!


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Fantastic. I'll go and check them out.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

My interview is sheduled to go up today
THANX Deb!

Just a small note-- if you are interested in the horror anthology I mention in the interview, it's going to be just a little bit late. I'm still tweaking it in a few places-- I prefer it be good than rushed.

Look for it early August!
(Meantime, The Man In The Background (stories) is available now)


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Confused about epublishing? Want to know what an epublisher can do for you? Check out the interview for Editor Jay Hartman of Untreed Reads Publishing. Here's the direct link:
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/07/editor-jay-hartman-of-untreed-reads.html

Frank, your interview is scheduled to post Friday, July 16. Come back tomorrow and post the direct link in the thread.

Some great reading folks - learn about your favorite author and epublishers.

Deb


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Deb- I've been working too hard! (grin)
It's up TODAY! Thanks for the interview!

http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Frank,

You're most welcome. Your direct link in the side bar is now live. Here it is"
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/07/interview-with-frank-zubek.html

Stay tuned for next week. I'll be posting interviews for:

Michaelbrent Collings, about his new book RUN on Monday, July 19

and David Derrico and Victorine Lieske will also be featured next week.

Deb


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Here's this week's lineup of authors. Be sure to check them out - some great reads here:

Monday - Michaelbrent Collings, and his new book RUN http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/07/run-thriller-by-michaelbrent-collings.html
Tuesday - David Derrico
Wed. - Victorine Lieske
Thurs. - HP Mallory
Fri. - Imogen Rose

Here's the main blog link. All of the authors are also listed in the side bar under "Author Editor Interviews" and this week's author links will go live on the day their interview posts.
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/

Thanks to the authors who took time out to do the interview for me.

Deb


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Debra, thanks so much for the opportunity to be featured on your blog today. I really enjoyed your interview questions, and I think they evoked some interesting responses.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Excellent.  Thanks David for doing the interview!

Deb


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Today's my day! Yay! Thanks so much for the interview, Deb!

http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/07/interview-with-victorine-lieske.html

Vicki


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

I just found this thead, went to your site, Deb, and so I read Vicky's interview--excellent. I then scrolled down and found the Untreed Reads interview--most fascinating. In my thread I started yesterday about the future role of agents, one person, Julie Ann Dawson I think it was, mentioned that not all authors make great publishers. It looks like Untreed Reads may be a great place for writers who need an epublisher.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Christopher Meeks said:


> I just found this thead, went to your site, Deb, and so I read Vicky's interview--excellent. I then scrolled down and found the Untreed Reads interview--most fascinating. In my thread I started yesterday about the future role of agents, one person, Julie Ann Dawson I think it was, mentioned that not all authors make great publishers. It looks like Untreed Reads may be a great place for writers who need an epublisher.


Hi Chris,

Yes, I was following that other thread as well. FYI, I've interviewed both Julie Ann Dawson and Jay Hartman on my blog. They are both fantastic epublishers. In the side bar for "author/editor interviews" you'll find Julie Ann's interview as well if you're interested.

Deb


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

Deb, I will read those interviews and more. Thanks.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you so much for featuring me today!

Imogen


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Here's the schedule for the week of 7/26/10:

Monday: Bryl R. Tyne featuring the amazing Zagzagel Diaries
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/07/interview-with-bryl-r-tyne.html

Tuesday: I have my own interview over at Kindle Author 
http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2010/07/interview-debra-l-martin.html

Wed: Robert J. Duperre

Fri: Sara Elizabeth

These interviews are a great way to get to know your favorite author. All the interviews to-date are also listed in the side bar.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know. I'll look forward to reading yours at the Kindle Author blog, too.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Here's this week's interviews:

Monday - Andy Frankham-Allen

Wednesday - Amanda Hocking

Thursday - Randolph Lalonde

You can check them all out here twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com


----------



## Randolphlalonde (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you very much for featuring my interview with you today!

A few of the statements I made within weren't known, and they're already causing a little stir.

http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/08/interview-with-randolph-lalonde.html

I'll probably see you in the comments section after future interviews with other authors.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Randolphlalonde said:


> Thank you very much for featuring my interview with you today!
> 
> A few of the statements I made within weren't known, and they're already causing a little stir.
> 
> ...


You are most welcome. So glad I could be part of "the stir." Feel free to come back anytime! You know where to find me.

Deb


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

I was sick on Wednesday and Thursday, so I didn't get a chance to thank you for featuring my interview on Wednesday! 

Thank you!


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi All,

Mystery/suspense author Darcia Helle is offering a trade paperback copy of her newest book, "The Cutting Edge" on my blog. Leave a comment by Saturday, August 14 at midnight and be entered to win a copy of the book [US and Canadian entries ONLY].

Head on over and read her interview, leave a comment, and you may be the lucky winner! 
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/08/book-giveaway-cutting-edge-by-darcia.html


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Here's what's up for this week so far:

Monday, 8/9: Review of "Peace Warrior" by Steven L Hawk
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/08/review-peace-warrior-by-steven-l-hawk.html

Wednesday, 8/11: Book Giveaway & Interview with author Darcia Helle
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/08/book-giveaway-cutting-edge-by-darcia.html


----------



## Luna Lindsey (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to seeing my interview online tomorrow!  Thanks for giving us this chance.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Luna,

Thanks for participating. Here's your direct link:
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/08/interview-with-luna-lindsey.html

Also be sure to check out my review of "Peace Warrior" by Steven L Hawk
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/08/review-peace-warrior-by-steven-l-hawk.html
4 out of 5 stars 
"From the moment I started reading this book, the author reeled me in. You are immediately thrown inside the mind of Sgt. First Class Grant Justice while he is leading his men on a combat operation. Unfortunately Sgt. Justice is savagely killed on the mission and his mangled body ends up in the frigid waters of a lake. This scene sets up the premise for the rest of the story."

Deb


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Just swinging by to thank Deb for both the review and the interview (http://networkedblogs.com/7dHnn). Much appreciated, Deb 

David Dalglish


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey David,

You're welcome! I really enjoyed the book.

Since I've last posted on this thread, I've done an interview with Daniel Arenson about his new book, Flaming Dove.

Here's the link:
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/08/flaming-dove-new-fantasy-by-daniel.html

Deb


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Deb,

Thank you so much for interviewing me! It looks great!

http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/09/interview-with-noah-mullette-gillman.html


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks so much for interviewing me! 

http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/09/interview-with-jess-c-scott.html

I've linked back @ http://sins07.wordpress.com/blog-tour/


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Jess,

You're welcome and thanks for the link on your blog tour.

Deb


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Just found out my interview is going up tomorrow!

Thanks so much, Deb. You're awesome!


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Check out my latest review for ERG: Unit of Power by Roger E Craig.
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/09/review-of-erg-unit-of-power-by-roger-e.html

If you are looking for more info about your favorite authors, check the sidebar of the blog to see if I've done an interview for them. There are so many wonderfully talented authors and I've enjoyed getting to know everyone.

I am still taking requests for interviews, guest posts and book reviews [although I am backed up a bit]. Send me a message if you want to be considered - [email protected]

Thanks and Happy Reading,

Deb


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Here's the links for interviews and reviews since I last bumped the thread:

Interview with Steve Symes 
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/09/interview-with-steve-symes.html

Review of Before Her Eyes by Rebecca Forster
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/09/review-of-before-her-eyes-by-rebecca.html

Coming up:

New release - Author Brendan Carroll, Friday, October 1

Review - Out of Time by Monique Martin

Author Interview - Valmore Daniels

I'm also launching a new feature for my blog - Panel Discussions with 6 Authors - These posts will revolve around 1 central question and the authors will each answer it the way it affects them. If you want to sign up for one of the panels [either for a question already posed or to offer a new question] here's the thread for this:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,37618.0.html

Am happy to see so many familiar faces as followers. Don't miss out, if you haven't signed up yet, just click follow!

Deb


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Woohoo!

The review for OUT OF TIME is up and it's great! *grinning from ear to ear*

http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/09/review-out-of-time-by-monique-martin.html

Thank you so much, Deb!


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Ever wonder what goes through an author's mind at the beginning stages of a book? Here's a sneak peak into the minds of 6 authors who have graciously volunteered their time to join the panel and discuss "Plot or Character, What Comes First?"

Here's the link: http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/09/discussion-panel-plot-or-character.html


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Debra Martin has interviewed me for her wonderful blog today!

Two Ends of the Pen: http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/10/interview-with-valmore-daniels.html


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

You're welcome Valmore!

Here's what else is coming up this week:

Wed, Oct 6 - Panel Discussion about "What to do when a character hijacks a story?"

Thurs, Oct. 7 - Interview with author Mike Crane

Happy reading!

Deb


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I've said it before, but I'll say it again, I love your cover art, Valmore. Innovari's work is wonderful.

Looking forward to the panel discussions, Deb.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Here's the schedule of posts for this week:

Review - Ways of Khrem by D. Nathan Hilliard
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/10/review-ways-of-khrem-by-d-nathan.html

Panel Discussion - How Do You Handle Pesky Interruptions?
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/10/panel-discussion-how-do-you-handle.html

Tuesday, October 19 - Agent Wendy Lawton talks about #agentfail
Wednesday, October 20 - Interview with Doug Wicker
Thursday, October 21 - Panel Discussion - Have places you've lived or worked shown up in your writing

PLEASE NOTE: I am now *closed* for book reviews. I hope to open for new submissions in January 2011.

Happy Reading!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, today's my Interview Day on _Deb Martin's Two Ends of the Pen_ blog. Thanks much, Deb. I really enjoyed it, and I'm very grateful for the exposure.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

R. Doug said:


> Well, today's my Interview Day on _Deb Martin's Two Ends of the Pen_ blog. Thanks much, Deb. I really enjoyed it, and I'm very grateful for the exposure.


Glad I could host you. I really enjoy reading about my fellow authors.

Deb


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Deb,

Thank you for hosting my interview today on TwoEndsofthePen.  It looks great!

I hope you are feeling better.

Phil


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

CONTEST NEWS: Starting in November, I'm hosting *3 book giveaways - Joel Arnold, David Dalglish and Robert Duperre*.

So stayed tuned and look for this thread next Monday for how to enter to win. The first author up is Joel Arnold on Monday, November 1!!!

David's contest is Monday, Nov. 8

Rob's contest is Monday, Nov. 15


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I'm featured at Two Ends of the Pen today! Thanks for the opportunity, Deb (and I hope you're feeling better .

http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/

Sandy


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Hi Deb - Very many thanks for putting up my interview - I come over as quite feisty in it; I must have had one over my usual two glasses of wine. 

http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Today's book giveaway contest is digital copies of all 4 of David Dalglish's Half-Orc books. It's easy to enter for a chance to win. Just click "Follow this blog" [located after the author interviews in the side bar] and then leave your email in the comments section.

All the details are listed on my blog here:
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/11/book-giveaway-half-orc-series-by-david.html

Good luck!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Excited for the give-away Deb. Surely there's a few lurking around here who haven't tried my series, and well, free IS a good price  .

Thanks!

David Dalglish


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

ABSOLUTELY - free is great especially all 4 of the Half-Orc books.

If you've been eyeing David's books, here's your chance to enter to win them all.  Head on over to the blog for the details.

Deb


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm delighted to bump this thread and to thank Deb Martin for featuring me at _Two Ends of the Pen_ today. Check out the interview at http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/11/interview-with-carolyn-kephart.html.

And if Dave's giveaway's still on, I hope this gives it a boost. 

CK


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi All,

This week's contest involves winning a paperback copy of Rob Duperre's book, "The Rift". It's easy to enter. Details at my blog http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/11/book-giveaway-rift-by-robert-j-duperre.html

The contest runs until Friday, Nov. 19 so head on over and put your name in for a chance to win a fantastic book.

Deb


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

Ooo scoring a paperback copy would be pretty nice!

I wouldn't want to deprive Rob of a new reader though. Have fun!


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Ooo scoring a paperback copy would be pretty nice!


Hey Jason, head on over to the blog and put in your email address in the comments section. Who knows, you could be the winner!!!!


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey, it's my book! And it's being given away for free! By myself (with the help of the fantastic Deb)!

If you want to find out more before entering, please visit http://theriftonline.com.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Today's post is for Dawn McCullough-White's new book release, "Cameo and the Highwayman."

Here's the link:http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/11/new-release-cameo-highwayman-by-dawn.html

A new panel discussion: How do you get past writer's block? will post tomorrow so be sure to check it out. I have paragraphs from 8 authors and it is fascinating to read their answers.

Deb


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Book Giveaway Contest this week - NOT WHAT SHE SEEMS by bestselling author Victorine Lieske. It's easy to enter - leave email in comments and click follow this blog. Everyone is eligible to enter [even if you're already a follower]. Enter here:
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/11/book-giveaway-not-what-she-seems-by.html Winner will be announced on Saturday, Dec. 11 so hurry on over and put your name in.

More exciting posts coming up this week:

Dec. 8 - Article about "Revision of Rights"
Dec. 9 - New Release - "CRIMSON EYED DRAGON" by D.M. Trink
Dec. 10 - Today's Sponsor - SPACE JUNQUE by L.K. Rigel


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks so much, Debra.  I hope some people enter!!  

Vicki


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

This week, I'm starting off the week with a book giveaway: CAMEO THE ASSASSIN by Dawn McCullough-White. It's easy to enter, leave your email in the comments section and click "follow this blog" in the sidebar. Everyone is eligible to enter [even if you already follow the blog.] So hurry on over for a chance to win a paperback copy of this fantasy.
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/12/book-giveaway-cameo-assassin-by-dawn.html

Also up this week:

BORROWED TIME by Maureen Miller - Wed., Dec. 15
Guest post by Elizabeth Brown of the Frugal eReader, Thurs, Dec. 16
USURPER by Cliff Ball, Friday, Dec. 17

The winner of the book giveaway will be selected randomly by Random.Org and announced on Saturday, Dec. 18.

Happy Reading!

Deb


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you for your dedication to the Independent writers of the world, Miss Deb.

Today my romantic suspense, BORROWED TIME is featured on http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Just in time for Christmas:

Book Giveaway Contest this week - *SWITCHED by Amanda Hocking*. It's easy to enter - leave email in comments and click follow this blog by Thursday, Dec. 23. Everyone is eligible to enter [even if you're already a follower]. Enter here:
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/12/book-giveaway-switched-by-amanda.html

Also this week:

Interview with Chris Redding - Dec. 22
Interview with Elizabeth Svigar - Dec. 22
Panel Discussion #10 - What is the best atmosphere for you to write - Dec. 23
Winner of SWITCHED book giveaway is announced - Dec. 24


----------



## Blodwyn (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you, Deb! I was excited to see my interview up today. I am very appreciative!!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels is featured on Two Ends of the Pen today - http://bit.ly/e0I3bV

Thank you, Debra!


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

GIVEAWAY-JUNE 13, 2011 My blog, Two Ends of the Pen http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/, is 3 years olds this month and what better way to celebrate than to have a contest to give away some awesome books! Here's the lineup:

Sean Sweeney, Rogue Agent; 
JM Pierce, Failing Test, Shadow's Light, Duality; 
JC Phelps, Color Me Grey, Shades of Grey and Reflections of Grey 
Sandy Edwards, Staked 
Jeff Bryan, Jenny Pox, 
Matt Verish, Raven's Heart & Hawk's Shadow

Want to win? Leave your contact info in the comments sections here: http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2011/06/lets-celebrate-book-giveaway.html

Enter by Thursday, June 16 at 6PM. Winners will be announced on Friday, Thursday 17. Good luck all!

_--- edit... new post merged with existing thread for your blog; please remember, only one thread allowed. we suggest you bookmark this thread so you can find it again. Forum Decorum._


----------

